# I cut off 8 inches of hair!



## PerfectMistake (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around in about forever...but I wanted everyone to see my new hair! I cut off 8 inches!! Can't believe it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Take a gander at my pictures. P.S. You can kind of use my icon as a before - but that was a while back, and it was longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Attachment 29435

Attachment 29436


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 14, 2007)

Your new hair style is very pretty!


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2007)

i like it


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 14, 2007)

It looks good.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 14, 2007)

It looks really cute. It must feel so much lighter (and if you had dead ends...you dont have any left)!


----------



## lynnda (Jan 14, 2007)

I love it!!!!


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 14, 2007)

that looks great.....so shiny!!


----------



## charish (Jan 14, 2007)

cute cut, i bet it feels great.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, if feels really nice! My dead/split ends are totally gone and it's cooler and lighter. I kind of miss my long hair - but it is so much easier to blow dry and style!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2007)

I love it! Great cut and you look terrific with it!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 14, 2007)

It looks so pretty!


----------



## fickledpink (Jan 14, 2007)

You look so pretty! Very cute cut!


----------



## LVA (Jan 14, 2007)

This cut looks great on u! I want to cut my hair off soo bad ... but I'm too chicken. Every time i walk into the salon , planning to get it chopped off , i chicken out and get a trim instead ..lol


----------



## Chaela (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks good! I'm too scared to get my hair cut, I'd miss it too much!


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 14, 2007)

i like it!


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 14, 2007)

OMG, that is sooo cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 14, 2007)

love it


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 14, 2007)

It looks really good!


----------



## monniej (Jan 14, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey! Looks good. We miss you on the boards!


----------



## David (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice, very nice...and cute.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 14, 2007)

looks really nice. id never be brave enough to do that haha


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 14, 2007)

it looks beautiful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks great =]


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 14, 2007)

i love it!! it looks awesome and will probably be easier to deal with, especially with your little one!!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 14, 2007)

I like it, looks great!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

looks greati dont have the courage


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 14, 2007)

i loveeeeeee it!!!! we miss you around here, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kortana (Jan 14, 2007)

That was 8 inches? Wow, I must have cut off over 12 inches of my hair then! My hair was below my chest, now it's about the length of your avatar.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 14, 2007)

looks really good


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 15, 2007)

Very pretty! Your hair looks so shiney and healthy!


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 15, 2007)

Love your hair. That's a good cut for you &amp; looks great!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks fabulous! And it looks so healthy!


----------

